# NHL 21/22



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

So a new year is coming up, and its sure to be an exciting one, with the Kraken entering the league, lots of player movements as well as some divisional changes.
Hopefully fans will be in seats and the season will run, uninterrupted.

Will this be TML's year (hahahaha)?
When will McDavid finally say "enough's enough" to the Oilers?
Can MTL go deep again or were they a flash in the pan?
A three-peat for TB?
Ovi to continue to move up in the record books?
Will Sid stay healthy?

And so much more...


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I bet we see way fewer "pick this guy, and we will give you x" deals to Seattle, compared to the haul Vegas put together a few years ago


----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

Can’t believe Vegas are exempted from the expansion draft. Each year they have been cup contenders.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Diablo said:


> So a new year is coming up, and its sure to be an exciting one, with the Kraken entering the league, lots of player movements as well as some divisional changes.
> Hopefully fans will be in seats and the season will run, uninterrupted.
> 
> Will this be TML's year (hahahaha)?
> ...


I always look forward to the draft and free agency day. Gives a bit more information on who the major players are going to be. Thankfully the covid divisions are gone.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Duncan Keith goes from Chicago to Edmonton,... it's what the Oilers need on the back end,... a veteran with a winning record who can bring some valuable teaching skills to the young Oiler d-men and show them what it takes to win the big prize. I don't think McDavid is going anywhere and will remain in Edmonton for many years to come.

Looking forward to another possible Boston vs Leaf playoff series in 2022. Although I had great joy watching the Hab fans in my family tie themselves in knots this year during the final it would be satisfying to watch the Leaf fan family members experience the same annual torture while sitting in the same room during a playoff series.

All regular season I hear them chirp about how great their teams are and how they have a real shot at winning the cup,... then the playoffs start and the bleeding begins, lol. Don't let me down 2022.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

What?? Already?? Too soon Buddy... gimme the summer.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> What?? Already?? Too soon Buddy... gimme the summer.


"s-ummer"? whats that? Oh...you mean _hockey pre-season!_


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

rumours from the center of the universe....
Kuemper to TML, presumably to replace Freddy. Not an upgrade in my book, not by a long shot.
Hyman likely to walk. "..good, I'm sick of hard working, gritty players on this team"-Kyle Dubas

some interesting players unprotected for the Kraken....Weber (or is he done?), Parise, Suter, Bishop, Skinner. Maybe Yandle? Eichel?

Pekka Rinne retires.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

maybe this “summer” thing is when players work on their Ph.D.’s.
Dr. Ovi?








The Doctor is Almost In: Alex Ovechkin Is One Step Away From Defending Ph.D. Dissertation


Washington Capitals captain Alex Ovechkin has been a busy man this summer. In addition to a brief vacation in Turkey and tending to his typical offseason responsibilities with Russian media, Ovechk…




novacapsfans.com


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, that’s a kick in the balls.








Canadiens' Carey Price waives no-move clause ahead of expansion draft


Montreal Canadiens goaltender Carey Price has waived his no-move clause ahead of the expansion draft, making him eligible to be claimed by the Seattle Kraken, Sportsnet's Eric Engels can confirm.




www.sportsnet.ca


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

So, this is what the Kraken look like at this time.
smartly, they wanted little to do with any of the maple leafs lol

*Forwards*
Tyler Pitlick (Arizona Coyotes)
Morgan Geekie (Carolina Hurricanes)
John Quenneville (Chicago Blackhawks)
Joonas Donskoi (Colorado Avalanche
Calle Jarnkrok (Nashville Predators)
Nathan Bastian (New Jersey Devils)
Jordan Eberle (New York Islanders)
Colin Blackwell (New York Rangers)
Carsen Twarynski (Philadelphia Flyers)
Brandon Tanev (Pittsburgh Penguins)
Alexander True (San Jose Sharks)
Yanni Gourde (Tampa Bay Lightning)
Jared McCann (Toronto Maple Leafs)
Kole Lind (Vancouver Canucks)
Mason Appleton (Winnipeg Jets)

*Defensemen*
Haydn Fleury (Anaheim Ducks)
Jeremy Lauzon (Boston Bruins)
William Borgen (Buffalo Sabres)
Mark Giordano (Calgary Flames)
Gavin Bayreuther (Columbus Blue Jackets)
Dennis Cholowski (Detroit Red Wings)
Adam Larsson (Edmonton Oilers)
Jamie Oleksiak (Dallas Stars)
Kurtis MacDermid (Los Angeles Kings)
Carson Soucy (Minnesota Wild)
Cale Fleury (Montreal Canadiens)
Vince Dunn (St. Louis Blues)

*Goaltenders*
Chris Driedger (Florida Panthers)
Joey Daccord (Ottawa Senators)
Vitek Vanecek (Washington Capitals)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hyman is in town, and Holland is likely to overpay him, for an ugly 7 yrs, they are guessing. A 29 yr old guy who’s had 1 or 2 decent but not unreplaceable seasons is not investment material. Holland, so far, is not an improvement over Chiarelli, who was a disaster. He’s also re-signing Mike Smith for 2 years, doh.

Losing Larson also hurts, but I think that was personal rather than business. We now have nothing left from Taylor Hall.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Diablo said:


> So, this is what the Kraken look like at this time.
> smartly, they wanted little to do with any of the maple leafs lol
> 
> *Forwards*
> ...


Pretty solid d corps. I imagine a few of them are targeted elsewhere and may bring back some decent picks or talent. Not sure how well they are going to score goals but since the Leafs shuffled McCann, pencil him in for at least thirty! Their uni and logo are growing on me as is the name.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keto said:


> Hyman is in town, and Holland is likely to overpay him, for an ugly 7 yrs, they are guessing. A 29 yr old guy who’s had 1 or 2 decent but not unreplaceable seasons is not investment material. Holland, so far, is not an improvement over Chiarelli, who was a disaster. He’s also re-signing Mike Smith for 2 years, doh.
> 
> Losing Larson also hurts, but I think that was personal rather than business. We now have nothing left from Taylor Hall.


I like Hyman....in the right contract of course. Hes the working mans hockey player, on nights when all your stars seem to be daydreaming about banging instagram models, he's out there hustling like a one-man show.
surprised to see him leave over $, considering his dad is filthy rich, but I guess, it comes down to the principle of it no matter what....and he likely has given up on TML going far in the Kyle Dumbass era.

Smith for 2 years? wow.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Habs are gonna have to pay Kotkaniemi Nylander level money if they want to keep him. lol. 
welcome to the new NHL.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Still no EA Sports NHL 22 on the iPad.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Habs are gonna have to pay Kotkaniemi Nylander level money if they want to keep him. lol.
> welcome to the new NHL.


Let I'm go. I don't get what the Canes see to make that offer. Take the first and third. Maybe package around them to get Eichel if you're the Habs.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I just watched the final game of the 1976 Stanley Cup on the NHL App. The game is so much faster now but it’s still fun to watch those games and players who fuelled my chîldhood dreams.



















Alas, some things never change…


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

leftysg said:


> Let I'm go. I don't get what the Canes see to make that offer. Take the first and third. Maybe package around them to get Eichel if you're the Habs.


I think a lot of fans forget about the draft picks (Which vary depending on the offer sheet.)
And of course sometimes it may be better to take your chances with the draft picks--on either side.
But that does keep some teams from making offers to RFAs.
And that is part of the point.

I agree Montreal would better off taking the picks.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The shame about picks is, after the first half of round 1 are gone, the quality really drops down. Many wont make the NHL. it could be years before they come up. Thats apparently where all of TML's stud defensemen are


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> The shame about picks is, after the first half of round 1 are gone, the quality really drops down. Many wont make the NHL. it could be years before they come up. Thats apparently where all of TML's stud defensemen are


Yet there are always those who become stars that weren't picked until the later rounds--so who knows?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zontar said:


> Yet there are always those who become stars that weren't picked until the later rounds--so who knows?


you have to have a really good eye for those, or a great development system to get them to that level. 
I dont think TML have either, so if it happens to them its like winning the lottery. I wouldnt pin much hope on that as a fan.
I cant think of many overachieving players that came out of the ML system....no Zetterbergs, St. Louis or Datsyuks for them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> you have to have a really good eye for those, or a great development system to get them to that level.
> I dont think TML have either, so if it happens to them its like winning the lottery. I wouldnt pin much hope on that as a fan.
> I cant think of many overachieving players that came out of the ML system....no Zetterbergs, St. Louis or Datsyuks for them.


Ok--so maybe the Leafs aren't too good at it--but there are a few from every draft that outperform their draft spot.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Habs are gonna have to pay Kotkaniemi Nylander level money if they want to keep him. lol.
> welcome to the new NHL.





leftysg said:


> Let I'm go. I don't get what the Canes see to make that offer. Take the first and third.


Done!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ya, I hope the Canes have a crystal ball on KK....I think their revenge tactic backfired on them and they saved Bergevin from a no-win situation that would haunt him for years, the way Dubas' big contracts have.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Just wanted to make sure no-one missed some of the best hockey during the 21-22 season,


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oilers delivering so far, 3-0 with a very entertaining 6-4 win over Ana tonight. Ana are very young but fast and talented, Gibson on one hand let them down - the winner was a weak shove from below the goal line - on the other kept them in it against lots of firepower late into the 3rd. A very quiet 4 pts for Draisaitl, who may be leading the league in scoring despite McDavid’s hot start.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

keto said:


> Oilers delivering so far, 3-0 with a very entertaining 6-4 win over Ana tonight. Ana are very young but fast and talented, Gibson on one hand let them down - the winner was a weak shove from below the goal line - on the other kept them in it against lots of firepower late into the 3rd. A very quiet 4 pts for Draisaitl, who may be leading the league in scoring despite McDavid’s hot start.


Have a feeling the Oilers may be putting it all together this year for a deep playoff run.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oilers 13-4, rookie goalie just won 2 in a row looking good, and McDavid is not our best player (Drai). Fun to watch. Broberg, #8 pick from a couple years ago, played his first game tonight and looked fine LD.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

keto said:


> "and McDavid is not our best player"


Geeesh,.. I don't know,... he executes some extremely incredible skillful plays with a high entertainment value.
McDavid's slick game-tying goal
McDavid's terrific tying goal
That's twice in less than a month,... I don't see any other player doing that type of skillful rush with the finish at the end like he does. Damn difficult thing to do in the NHL. I think he would be the catalyst to the Oilers winning the cup if they make it to the final in the near future.

I'm a Bruins fan but I tune in to just as many Oiler games just to see what McDavid will do next to surpass his previous 5 star highlight reel magic.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Just watched the Jets Pens game and for the first time ever, listened to a woman call the play by play. She did well, and was interesting to listen to. I look forward to hearing her call more games. 
Congrats Leah Hextall.

Manitoban Leah Hextall proud to become first female play-by-play announcer in NHL history with ESPN


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Been some surprises so far--at least for me.
But most of them are either pleasant ones, or at least not bad ones.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The media is funny....They've switched gears from calling Sid "the greatest hockey player in the world", to calling McDavid that...skipping right over Ovi 8....you know, the guy smashing all time scoring records who will inevitably finish his career in the top 2 of all time.
McDavid is a highlight reel monster though....and who knows, he may chase Ovi's records down someday as well.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

StratCat said:


> Just watched the Jets Pens game and for the first time ever, listened to a woman call the play by play. She did well, and was interesting to listen to. I look forward to hearing her call more games.
> Congrats Leah Hextall.
> 
> Manitoban Leah Hextall proud to become first female play-by-play announcer in NHL history with ESPN
> ...


Good for her. Likely helped to have a famous name, but whatever it takes to break the barrier. No good reason a woman cant do the job.
"The layoff hit hard, as Hextall was unable to land another gig in broadcasting and wound up taking a job with the office of Manitoba premier Brian Pallister. "
Had chuckle at this....yes, sounds like she sufferred horribly


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

There is something called Scorigami, much more interesting in the NFL where there are lots of potential scores that have never happened. Most of the outrageous scores have happened in my lifetime and involve Canadian teams, but no unique ones since 1993.
t









The 4 x 9-8 games happened in 1981, 1981, 1982 and 2011. The 2011 game, Jets beat Flyers, may be the only one of these games I remember.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hammerhands said:


> There is something called Scorigami, much more interesting in the NFL where there are lots of potential scores that have never happened. Most of the outrageous scores have happened in my lifetime and involve Canadian teams, but no unique ones since 1993.
> 
> View attachment 390971


11-9, 12-9, 16-3, I’d watch those all day long.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Leafs look pretty good again this year.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Mooh said:


> The Leafs look pretty good again this year.


I watched the second half of last night's game. Very entertaining against the Wild, however the Leafs will remain fool's gold until they win in the playoffs. Leaf fans know the annual cycle " Hey, we do look pretty good again. Look how the media talking heads have talked us up. This year is different. We've got a goalie this year, no real injuries and a third and fourth line who know their role. The d looks solid." Always the setup before the fall, I mean spring. There is still too much outside that could happen with covid and the Olympics. Playoffs are distant so enjoy the ride, especially if your team is doing well. I know I am with the Rangers.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Panthers are the team. As much as the NHL hates them, they will be the team to beat come playoff time.....


----------



## Clypher (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey if any of you guys are having a rough day just remember you're not a Jets fan.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Happy with my .Rangers on deadline day. We will be under the radar and hopefully dangerous.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

My Bruins currently looking mediocre at best. A few top players injured at this time but no excuse for the piss poor play. They squeezed the first win in 4 games today against the Penguins 2-1. Boston's goaltender Swayman saved their asses multiple times during the match.

They had better shed the funk they are in before playoff time or they will be eliminated in the first round,... no question.
Worse case scenario this year will be playing Toronto in the first round,...things are not the same as in 2013, 2018 or 2019.

I'd rather the Bruins stay in the first Wild Card position and take their chances with Carolina. Second Wild Card position gives them the Panthers,... which will be painful the way they are currently playing.

The Eastern Conference is going to be a bitch to win this year for all teams in my opinion. Should make for some highly entertaining series.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oilers rounding into shape, back to back shutouts against (likely) playoff teams.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

NHL Award Ceremonies last night. Austin Matthews did well. 
And it _is _nice to see a Leaf win something in June.


----------

